# Problems with order form, help eric.



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I cant seem to get the order form for mikes Tapes to summit, it will say page not available, etc.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Mike...I can't get it to work either! I wanted to order the tapes right now using my credit card! What is up with the ordering site?







Debra


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its back up and running, we were doing some temporary work on server, just fyi. Everything is good to go now.







Sorry for that delay.


----------

